# Aercool Strike-X One Fans Setup?



## ExTaCy1337 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello guys, this is my fan setup









2 Top exhaust
1 Back exhaust
1 Front Intake With that mesh that kinda blocks the airflow and all the plastic panels. (You can't see it in the picture.)
1 Bottom Intake

Is that a good setup or should I make 3 intakes and 2 exhausts for a positive airflow? What do you suggest?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

The general rule of thumb is you want your air flow front-to-back and/or bottom-to-top. So you have it right. 

Don't worry about the positive and negative pressure stuff. That's really with sealed enclosures (like waveguides and clean rooms) and computer cases, with all their cracks and vents are hardly sealed.

I do recommend the use of a good hardware monitor. I use and recommend CoreTemp to monitor my CPU temps. I also like Speccy (from the makers of CCleaner) which provides much more "System Information" and it now has a system tray applet too.


----------



## ExTaCy1337 (Feb 7, 2012)

Bill_Bright said:


> The general rule of thumb is you want your air flow front-to-back and/or bottom-to-top. So you have it right.
> 
> Don't worry about the positive and negative pressure stuff. That's really with sealed enclosures (like waveguides and clean rooms) and computer cases, with all their cracks and vents are hardly sealed.
> 
> I do recommend the use of a good hardware monitor. I use and recommend CoreTemp to monitor my CPU temps. I also like Speccy (from the makers of CCleaner) which provides much more "System Information" and it now has a system tray applet too.


Thanks for your reply!
I got both programs, the thing that worries me is that my CPU idles at 40-50C. So I asked maybe I can improve it. Gaming goes 60+.








https://gyazo.com/76579610b2d8d98eb02782ea0481a888 

(It isn't overclocked)

It was like 20-30 In teh winter, but now the weather is too hot, I am using an aircondition right now, and a fan inside my room as the air con is far away, but it gets a cool temp in here with time. 

I currently don't have anything to read the ambient temperature tho :/

I will change my thermal paste too. Can't remember when I changed it last time. Maybe 3 years ago when I built the pc. Can't really remember.
GPU thermal paste got changed a couple of months ago tho


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

There is absolutely nothing wrong with any of the temps shown in those screen shots. In fact, low 40s and upper 30s are good. And while 60°C is pretty warm, that is not "hot" - especially when pushed as happens with gaming. 

Your ambient (room) temperatures do matter but again, your temps are fine. 

*There is no reason to change your TIM* (thermal interface material). Contrary to what some may tell you, it is not necessary to reapply TIM just because it is a couple years old. "*AS LONG AS*" the cured bond between the mating surfaces is not broken, TIM will _easily_ last 10, 15 years or even longer! There is a greater risk of physical or ESD damage through mis-handling than with the TIM being a couple years old. 

It is important to note it is your case's responsibility to provide a sufficient supply of cool air flowing through the case. Your CPU and GPU coolers need only toss their processor's heat into that flow. So you need to inspect your case and ensure the interior, vents, fans and heatsinks are all clean of heat-trapping dust. 

You have a decent complement of fans already so I would not worry about it unless your temps start sitting above 60°C when doing less demanding stuff besides gaming. For my system, when temps sit above 60°C for longer than a few seconds with normal tasks, that is typically a sign I need to clean my air filters.


----------



## ExTaCy1337 (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorry but as soon as I posted I replaced my TIM, haha.
















No big difference as you imagined... Lol .
System is clean, and I kinda cleaned the CPU Brackets from the dust that was there, and on mobo.. 

Forgot the biggest thing of all, to achieve those Idle temps I have all my 5 fans and my CPU 212 EVO turned to 100%. All of them. I can't imagine what will happen if I overclock or if I reduce the speeds. lol
I am using Arctic Silver 5 btw.

Going to play some GTA V to check my temperatures. :/

The thing is that I leave my PC 24/7 with a Vmware and bluestacks running an android game. that hits 60+ as I remember.

Btw watching my GPU Idling at 32C I guess that's around my ambient temperature. It was 40-42 before, changed the TIM and I got down to 32.
But my CPU seems high to me watching the GPU temp. (GPU Fan is not running at 100%, I didn't touch any options, it's stock) AMD CCC Says it's running on 30%.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

> No big difference as you imagined... Lol .


As I knew - not imagined! 



> I am using Arctic Silver 5 btw.


Good stuff. That's what I use. 



> The thing is that I leave my PC 24/7


Not a problem. A PC will not continue to get hotter and hotter. After it warms up, it will just stay at that temperature (plus or minus a little based on ambient temps) depending on its workloads. 

Ambient is your room temperature. 32°C is 89.6°F. So is your room temperature pushing 90°F. You said you have an AC in there so I doubt it. 

Your CPU temps are sitting in the low 40s with the max registered by CoreTemp of 53°C. Nothing to worry about that at all.


----------



## ExTaCy1337 (Feb 7, 2012)

I guess I was kinda paranoid.










10 minutes of playing GTA V on high settings.
I saw 70% CPU usage Maximum.
I was around 55-60 degrees. 
Maybe I should try to lower my fans too, I will play with it. Because having 5(+1 CPU) Fans @ 100% is like hell. 

Anyway changing the thermal paste didn't done any bad (besides I built this PC myself so I was the one that installed the TIM so I kinda knew what I was doing , it just helped me so much in the GPU [I guess the stock TiM was the cheapest one]) and as I read Silver 5 needs around 200 hours to settle and maybe get a couple of degrees down 


Are there any PWM settings for the fun that you might recommend? I am using Asrock Z77 Extreme 4.
That's a picture from the Menu I took from google










Must include the settings tho, one minute.


----------



## ExTaCy1337 (Feb 7, 2012)

Nah can't edit my post

All my 5 fans are ARCTIC COOLING F12 PWM 120MM CASE FAN & The stock CPU Fan from Hyper 212 evo.
*
*

I am using CPU Fan 2 PWM Slot For my CPU Fan & 2 Top fans + The rear fan

I am using Chassis Fan 1 PWM For the 1 front and 1 bottom fan, so the settings on each affects intake and exhaust seperately


Settings for full or automatic 









Inside automatic mode (Goes up to 65C)









Target fan speed on automatic mode


----------

